# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Lost at sea

## englishman

Hello folks, 


I was doing my daily stuff in the morning and I thought about baldness. I gradually became the feeling that there's nothing available for us in order to combat hairloss. We're a sort of shipwrecked people lost at sea.  we're struggling to get forward  longing for the shore but is there really help? No every year we get hope on resuce but in the end they're holding promises in vain.  But now tell me  lads is there really no hope for me? Why can't they find that cure? They shall move their arses those  bloody basterds arggh.. **** off hairloss researchers **** off dr.angela Christiano you useless twat . We're out there exposed to life and we're affected by this horrible tragedy.... this is so ****ing devastating. ..:/

----------


## malquist1

Not True, lot's of options for you! I had my first PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma) procedure done 8 weeks ago at National Hair Centers in Phoenix and I'm seeing amazing results from this...! I do go back for the 2nd of three procedures on Tuesday of next week. II went back to see Dr. Cole and after they checked with the proscope, they learned I've gained about 15-20% hair growth so I am excited and when I went through the procedure it was painless really. I do use the Capillus Cap every other day and and side affect that they said might occur is that they have seen hair grows back and the hair pigmentation is darker (or what is was when you were younger). My hair now is about 5 shades darker then before the first round so that's cool too. Don't know if there are any women in this forum but I saw a lady going through it when I visited them for the proscope so that was something I didn't expect. Anyway, PRP is working for me just know there are solutions for you. I never thought I could regain my hair naturally but I'm comvinced and I see the difference so give it a shot.

----------

